# Virtual Festival



## Alan Sweet (Mar 26, 2020)

*I was scheduled to be at a show in Brookhaven, GA this week end. As a result of the pandemic, it was canceled. But, they have come up with a virtual festival. Here is press release


Brookhaven Cherry Blossom Festival Unveils Virtual Artist and Vendor Market *



*(Brookhaven, Georgia) March 25, 2020 – The much-anticipated Brookhaven Cherry Blossom Festival (canceled for March 28 and 29 due to the COVID-19 pandemic) will now come directly into your homes March 28 through April 3 – Yes, really! *

Shoppers who wait each spring to browse the many unique art finds and great products will have the opportunity to see their favorite artists and vendors in a new, state-of-the-art virtual setting – on their computers in the comfort and safety of their own comfy couch!

Artists and sponsors, who certainly need the continued support from buyers to survive during this health crisis, welcome the chance to share their wonderful goods and services with home-bound customers.

Splash Festivals, producers of the Artist Market for the City of Brookhaven, in conjunction with Eventeny, an innovative technology company from Atlanta, Ga., have created this for festival-goers. The City of Brookhaven’s citizens and neighbors will be the first in the area to get a chance to explore this imaginative way to still have the “festival feel” while not actually visiting beautiful Blackburn Park for the yearly festivities. Not only will they be able to shop but enjoy videos of artists creating their work.

Brookhaven Councilwoman, Linley Jones, remarked, “What a marvelous idea! While we are all disappointed that this pandemic caused this year’s Brookhaven Cherry Blossom Festival to be canceled, this online art sale will be a fun event that everyone can participate in from the safety of their own homes. It is a creative solution that can help exhibitors and bring some joy to us all during this difficult time.”


To visit the virtual Brookhaven Cherry Blossom Festival, please copy and paste this link into your browser: https://www.eventeny.com/events/Brookhaven-Cherry-Blossom-Festival-295/

Start shopping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 27, 2020)

It's a whole new world out there. Let us know how it works out. Good luck!


----------



## Tony (Mar 27, 2020)

Cool, I'll check this out.


----------

